# Cat 236B



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

I am looking at purchasing a used Cat 236B skid loader. It has 600 hours, 2 speed, heat, cab, I think a/c, and hyd. attach. 

Do any of you guys run these units?

I spoke with the equipment manager of one of the biggest excavating companies around and he said the 236's are a good all around machine however they dont do any snow except for around their own buildings and on the job sites. He said they have more problems with all of their tracked skid loaders in general.

What problems have you guys had if any?

I am looking at just putting a snow bucket on it and maybe in the future a small pusher (8ft).

Thanks


----------



## Snowpusher78 (Dec 20, 2009)

i have run one at work. Nice machine, never pushed snow with it though, but if you are ever ran the older 236, the newer 236 B because of the turbo and more horsepower they sure like the fuel, If you are running it full throttle it wont last 8 hours on fuel. Thats the only downfall i noticed on it comparing to the older one the company has.


----------



## ARCTIC1000 (Dec 17, 2009)

*236b2*

i have a 236b2 & a 246c , the 236 is a great machine , i have had no problems with mine plows a 200 unit condo with 8 " pusher , only problem is it wont go 10 hrs on a tank of fuel if your working it hard it has good power also i bought mine used with 400 hrs same options but no 2 speed with new pusher $ 27,000 otd


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

You should have good luck with the 236B, Solid machines


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

The place I work at has a 236 Cat and it is a nice machine to run. They have a 72 inch snow bucket for moving snow and a snow blower that works good on it. I have a 242 Cat 2002 model, has 2790 hours on it and runs good no major issues with it. I love the joy stick controls on the Cats. The 236 would be a good machine and should handle a 8 foot pusher no problem. Good luck with it if you buy it.


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

they are a great machine, i have a 8ft arctic on mine and it pushes it no problem at all


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input guys. I bought it today and also went ahead and bought a new 8ft pusher for it that they had at the dealership there. I can get the controls down perfect yet but ill have it down after a couple hours i know.

We will be using it tonight so ill try to get some action photos up.

Thanks again


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Where did you buy it? Looking for a similar machine and Im not too far from you.


----------

